# good night on river



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

caught a few cats


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

forgot to mention. 1 cat burried our 50 lb scale.. another one took it to its limit.. we had two broke lines 1 broken pole. caught several other cats... arms are still hurting when you need to use bengay after a night fishing itS been { A GOOD NIGHT ON RIVER} :B


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome! Curious as to which pool those hawgs are coming from???


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow man those are some serious blues!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job man, but where is the picture of the 50+ lber?? Your just teasing us out here with those 25 lbers.......

Salmonid


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Nice job man, but where is the picture of the 50+ lber?? Your just teasing us out here with those 25 lbers.......
> 
> Salmonid



Maybe it was so big he didnt have enough memory on his camera!! Nice fish, congrats.


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

Abu65 said:


> Maybe it was so big he didnt have enough memory on his camera!! Nice fish, congrats.


 I sure am jealous.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

good fish fellas! how about a pic of that 50lber?


----------

